
Ask HN: Feedback on text-based food delivery concept? - jmzbond
Here&#x27;s how it would work:<p>1) Receive a text by 5pm each day with the day&#x27;s 2 menu options (1 veg, 1 non-veg)
2) Text back if you want food (which option &amp; quantity) by 6pm
3) Get it delivered by 7pm (first time you order, card + delivery info recorded)<p>Thoughts?
======
sethwm
Sounds like Peach: [https://www.peachd.com/](https://www.peachd.com/)

Except peach serves lunch instead of dinner. They appear to have the
restaurants deliver the food themselves. Your office needs to have 50 people
who have signed up for the service before they'll start offering menu items in
that location.

~~~
jmzbond
Thanks for sharing that! Yes the key difference here on the backend is that we
make the food ourselves. But you're abs. right that from the frontend it's
very similar.

------
byoung2
I think for online-to-offline startups you have to look at both sides of the
equation (maybe inequality is a better term). The interface is less important
than the physical fulfillment of the product or service. Cragislist is a
perfect example of this. In your example, I'd be more interested in how the
food tastes, and how well delivery works.

~~~
sethwm
I think that's right. Anecdotally as a user of Peach, the four biggest
complaints I've had/heard are: 1) late delivery 2) food at wrong temperature
when delivered 3) food doesn't taste good 4) people tired of the same menu
options repeated too often

